# In Reply To Fancy A Shot?



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

yes this is a real Cop Car used by the local cops in our village










also noyice lack of alloys and I think its even a diesel :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe it's because they're Brits. Couldn't imagine these guys clambering into that thing!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Maybe it's because they're Brits. Couldn't imagine these guys clambering into that thing!


So then Cammy, when will you be putting in for a transfer? :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

nah TBH its mainley used by the pcso's but our local cop does use that and his focus estate but of a come down from the scooby/evos that you posted though,I think a relaint robin could get away from this :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Every local force should have at least one of these on call :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

or this


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Reminds me of a good few years ago I was at the Amsterdam motor show nattering to some bike cops outside (well I was illegally parked and unloading my gear :lol: ) and they told me that the police authorities wanted them to upgrade thier bikes from the BMWs they had to new Hondas, as they were a lot cheaper......they were quite against this as they loved thier BMWs R100 at the time I think :blink: .

Anyhoo.......they managed to get Queen Beatrice to take a pillion ride as a PR stunt on one of the BMWs along a few choice roads.......a new fleet of BMWs were soon approved :lol:

Its always.....who you know!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

This'd do


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

no pic mate ?????


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Reminds me of a good few years ago I was at the Amsterdam motor show nattering to some bike cops outside (well I was illegally parked and unloading my gear :lol: ) and they told me that the police authorities wanted them to upgrade thier bikes from the BMWs they had to new Hondas, as they were a lot cheaper......they were quite against this as they loved thier BMWs R100 at the time I think :blink: .
> 
> Anyhoo.......they managed to get Queen Beatrice to take a pillion ride as a PR stunt on one of the BMWs along a few choice roads.......a new fleet of BMWs were soon approved :lol:
> 
> Its always.....who you know!


Beemers retain an element of vibration.

Always a positive factor IME...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

unk:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris l said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a good few years ago I was at the Amsterdam motor show nattering to some bike cops outside (well I was illegally parked and unloading my gear :lol: ) and they told me that the police authorities wanted them to upgrade thier bikes from the BMWs they had to new Hondas, as they were a lot cheaper......they were quite against this as they loved thier BMWs R100 at the time I think :blink: .
> ...


Oooooo Queenie.....slippery saddle :lol:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

East Sussex Police have this!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

RussellB said:


> East Sussex Police have this!!


No worries there, it won't stay running long enough to catch anyone! :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

How about this as an old school special










or


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's worse than Metros and Focus's about :-

Lookie Here

:toot:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This comment from an Essex Police spokesman regarding the use of high performance Scooby's and Evo's was in one of today's papers,



> He added " The fact they are rally type allows them to be fixed quickly when dangerous motorists hit them"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks like this lot managed all on their own


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well from that lot it appears the little monkeys in armed response have the best fun! :lol:

Anyone see the Daily Mail yesterday (Wednesday) they had an article slamming the the Essex police tracker programme that was shot here......some of the critics that were quoted in the article talk a load of bollox, they really do......one of the quotes was about how they not only used two "garrishly painted, ludicrously-expensive and ferociously-over-powered Japanese cars" driven by "wannabe Lewis Hamiltons"......(that part alone demonstrates the ignorance of the report)......but also "and all this is filmed from an even more expensive helicopter that was supposed to make such high speed chases unnecessary"

Well dick head, the aerial sequence was actually filmed from a small "film company" helicopter that has absolutely nothing to do with the police!

It just shows you exactly how useless anything written in the Daily Rant....er Mail is!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

sonyman said:


> yes this is a real Cop Car used by the local cops in our village
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness, would you rather they spent the money on these or BMW M5s? I always wondered about the police budget when the local traffic police drive around in brand new BMW 5XXs. Why are these better than Mondeos for the purpose of policing?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

watched Interceptors on 5 lst night just to see what all the fuss is about.

Natalie Pinkham :tongue2: They had her in a swim suit last night!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

shadowninja said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > yes this is a real Cop Car used by the local cops in our village
> ...


personnaly I would prefer them on push bikes like in vegas in town centres and trouble hot spots.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Guys, it's not as simple as that. It just doesn't work being so regimented/simplistic. There is a need for high performance pursuit vehicles. The police didn't just pick them out a brochure because they look nice, they are a response to a need created by criminals using high performance vehicles themselves.

Policing is simply not as simple as "Let's put them all in Smart cars/bicycles". Not everyone drives BMW's, there are many bicycles in use, there are many other tools (which is all they are) which the police need to effectively prevent & detect crime. It's about identifying/prioritising needs.

It would be like giving the Army Lee Enfield's to go into Iraq/Afghanistan simply because they are cheap.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> It just shows you exactly how useless anything written in the Daily Rant....er Mail is!


So given that this article is in the Mail can I take it this won't be true either :lol: :lol: :lol:



> *Police officers caught boasting about car crashes in shocking new Facebook group*


Police Crashes on Facebook

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> .
> 
> Policing is simply not as simple as "Let's put them all in Smart cars/bicycles". Not everyone drives BMW's, there are many bicycles in use, there are many other tools (which is all they are) which the police need to effectively prevent & detect crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I agree mate. It was probably a bad analogy, and i certainly wouldn't compare the two, but I was just trying to say the police need the right equipment.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Whilst I agree that every person doing a job needs the right tools for that job,Whether it be real or not most peoples perception of the police is that they enjoy car chases and like driving around like idiots and that most of the time they waste their time on petty criminals not the drug lords at the top of the chain running rings round the legal system.

Now that might not be true but it is a lot of peoples perception of the truth and that is the problem here.I am not having a go at you cammy we have been through this before and As said I think the cops do a really good job but it does no end of damage when it is spread all over the news and papers about police slapping a woman across the face and hitting her with a baton people don't see it as a one off they see one cop doing that and class them all the same,thats wrong but thats what people see.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Indeed. There's only one group to blame here: the media.

It's simply not true. As someone involved in tackling those 'drug lords', I can assure you there is nothing more cops want than the get these people. However, the police are bound by the Human Rights Act, Regulation of Investigatory Powers Act, etc, etc. Which mean you can't just go around bashing folks doors in. Those days are gone, and it takes a long time to build a case which will not fall at court because of failures to give due diligence to legislation.

Unfortunately it sells papers to attack the police, particularly just now. I'm not going to try and justify anything which relates to ongoing investigations, but I think it is disgusting the way the police are being attacked with misrepresentation, and blatant lies in the media.

Unfortunately the police are extremely bad at publicising themselves in a positive light, and rarely retort on accusations in the media.

Currently, the way things are being presented are exactly what the anarchists/rioters, etc want: there may well be a situation whereby police officers will not volunteer for public order training and there will not be enough officer to police large scale events/demonstrations.

The media are well aware the police are an extremely easy target and can attack them with impunity.

An example of where we are at now is an article in a local newspaper, where an individual made accusations about the local police which were simply complete lies. I was amazed when I read it, I mean, they were just a catalogue of lies which made the police look terrible.

The local guys were furious that they're hard work and dedication was being torn to bits like that and demanded a reply showing the allegations to be exactly what they were; lies.

It turned out the name was fictitious, and the editor of the paper admitted they had made a mistake verifying the item and that it was a collection of lies.

The editor wrote a letter of apology to the force.

Now, was that presented in the paper?

Was the apology printed?

Did the police have their side of things printed, showing the allegations to be a nasty piece of work that had the sole aim of tarnishing a group of hard working guys?

No to all. So the article stayed in the paper, no refute was made and the local public simply thought it was all true.

This is what is happening now, and folk are lapping it up and believing every bit of it.

This is very bad, and is directly affecting moral, recruitment and retention. Ultimately, who will suffer? The public.

I'm sick of it.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

sonyman said:


> Whilst I agree that every person doing a job needs the right tools for that job,Whether it be real or not most peoples perception of the police is that they enjoy car chases and like driving around like idiots and that most of the time they waste their time on petty criminals not the drug lords at the top of the chain running rings round the legal system.
> 
> Now that might not be true but it is a lot of peoples perception of the truth and that is the problem here.I am not having a go at you cammy we have been through this before and As said I think the cops do a really good job but it does no end of damage when it is spread all over the news and papers about police slapping a woman across the face and hitting her with a baton people don't see it as a one off they see one cop doing that and class them all the same,thats wrong but thats what people see.


Oh they do love the chase...for sure, but they certainly do not drive around like idiots, that truly is a crazy statement. But just who is supposed to catch the "petty" criminals? Maybe we leave them to nick handbags and mug OAPs while the cops chase the "big boys"?

The uniform lads are needed for a very important role of "visible policing".....

Was going to carry one but my dinners ready! :lol: And I'd only go on for too long anyway.....later


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

sonyman said:


> when it is spread all over the news and papers about police slapping a woman across the face and hitting her with a baton .


This thread is probably going the way of the other one :lol:

Just as an asides, the women in question was allegedly, according to some witnesses, being abusive and foul mouthed towards the officer in question. Sometimes these sorts deserve all they get. They are mostly there for nothing more than a free day out and a bit of go, so much the better when her boyfriend it standing behind her taking pictures and encouraging her.

Surprise surprise that there is talk of her having done a deal to sell them (the pictures) for around Â£50K, Green protester my arse !!!! I'm all for a bit of free speech and some but these "rent a mob" protester types with the stupid hats just piss me off.



> *Ms Fisher, 35, who works at an animal sanctuary and lives in Brighton, told the Daily Mail: â€œI had gone to protest about climate change. Thatâ€™s my main thing. I really love animals and thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m worried about"*
> 
> "Ms Fisher is reported to be trying to sell her story for Â£50,000, having hired Max Clifford, the publicist"


Some sources are quoting that she doesn't actually work at all.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

She doesn't realise how lucky she is to be in the UK, I'll bet everything I've got in my pocket she wouldn't have been so lippy if these guys were looking after the show :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The last major demonstration I worked at, I was right at the front of the line. I was spat on, kicked, had fluid thrown on me, etc. There are people in these demonstration who have comms, and orchestrate exactly the sort thing you see, desperately hoping they can get a pic of a cop doing something which looks vaguely bad.

I also remember very clearly standing at the front of this line, watching one of these people carting children out of a van. they pushed the kids to just behind their cohorts at the front. Then they all started spiting (at the command of this bloke) on us. The guy then got his cameramen into position. You see, this is a common tactic: the aim is to get one of the police to charge forward to arrest/baton one of the folk spitting. They then jump out the way and, hey presto, you have a picture of a cop steaming into a child.

The folk doing this know they can push the police way beyond what would normally be allowed, as the bar to what constitutes an arrestable offence is considerably higher (simply not enough police to arrest every offence).

You see, the public have absolutley no idea what goes on at these things. That is just one example.

Can you imagine what would happen if these demonstrations had occurred in many other European countries?

That's the thing, the public have no idea what goes on, and the police will not respond to media articles. hence, we are where we are, and it's going to get worse.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not a child and in the Czech Republic, is this the sort of thing you are talking about :lol:










Went to a lot of football and Hockey matches over there and I can tell you these guys don't f#ck about asking you nicely to move on :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

When I was in the military in the 80's (before cameras became so common) I was involved in "policing" a demo at a well known airbase.

We had the breifing alongside the police and were basically told if anything kicked off we could "get stuck in" as much as we wanted, better if we did as we didn't have id numbers on our uniform! There was no thoughts of the demonstrators having "rights".

Oh and keeping it on track the vehicle of the mod police at the time was the leyland sherpa van!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> When I was in the military in the 80's (before cameras became so common) I was involved in "policing" a demo at a well known airbase.
> 
> We had the breifing alongside the police and were basically told if anything kicked off we could "get stuck in" as much as we wanted, better if we did as we didn't have id numbers on our uniform! There was no thoughts of the demonstrators having "rights".


Was it you that handcuffed my brother to the fence 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

look as i said before on the other thread,I am not anti police far from it in fact but I was just pointing out a common perception,I do think the police are an easy target and i agree they are absolutely awfully at PR,But there have been so many cases recently that it must be very demoralizing for the cops on the street,Who have a very hard job most of the time and are dammed if they do and dammed if they don't,I live in the village where a human head was found in a field a few weeks ago,It was sealed off and some poor bloody cops had to sit 50ft apart all night and keep the rubberneckers away,Most of the kids used it as an excuse to abuse the poor sods whilst local houses did tea runs making them coffee and taking food to them,Now that is a crap job sitting all night guarding a bloody Field in the rain and cold.

Cammy I am not having a go at you or any one else but I think something needs to be done to improve the perception of the everyday cop as the way it is at the moment it will drive recruitment down,Leaving the force up and morale through the floor,I think the PCSO idea is a bad one as well as most of the PCSO round here get so much abuse as the hooligans know they have virtually no powers.A recent example our house borders a playing field/kids playground and the village I live in is very small the speed limit is 30 and I would say at least 75% of traffic speeds through our village,I get so mad as it wont take long before someone gets seriously injured or killed anyway one of the our local cop Martin was doing a speed trap from th car park up the main road,Whilst martin was talking to a lady a local idiot came down the road doing 43 mph the woman holding the radar gun was a PCSO the guy in the car saw it was a PCSO and stuck two fingers up and carried on even accelerating away,I looked at the woman and said "what are you going to do" theres nothing I can do she said Martin has to see it and then he can do something.What is the point of her holding the speed gun or even being there if she cant do something about prosecuting a pleb who has nothing but contempt for any authority.I mean if a kid had have run out she would have been dead right under the cops nose.

Sorry for the rant but it just makes me mad.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in the military in the 80's (before cameras became so common) I was involved in "policing" a demo at a well known airbase.
> ...


probably, although we didn't have anything as sophisticated as handcuffs! thumblocks :yes: :lol:

what I remember most was how smelly the women were!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Oh and keeping it on track the vehicle of the mod police at the time was the leyland sherpa van!


Well no wonder you were all "riled up" travelling to the demo in a Sherpa van! :lol:


----------

